
At a high-stakes tournament, a lucky fisherman reels in $2.6M in cold hard cash - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/22/at-a-high-stakes-tournament-a-lucky-fisherman-reels-in-2point6-million.html
======
Roritharr
They take the polygraph tests seriously...?!

Who are these people living in a world where actual working lie detectors
exist? Can't they see that that would shake up the foundation of society?

